# Sensitive Teeth



## missangie

Anyone here who has been pregnant before ever experience sensitive teeth as an early sign? Or anyone in the 2WW experiencing this? Im thinking I am being rediculous but starting yesterday (6DPO) I have had REALLY sensitive teeth. Not necessarly with hot or cold foods but when I breath my lower teeth are really sensitive. 

call me crazy :shrug:


----------



## missangie

apparently there are 10+ that just think I am nuts hahaha ;-)


----------



## mabel281

I have it! I just got a very faint line in a FRER and I am 12DPO, well, this last 2 days my teeth have been sensitive, cold water is hurting me, I thought that was weird, then I remember my dentist told me so a long time ago with my first pregnancy. So, you are not nuts!!!


----------



## Glowbug

You're not alone. I have light spotting today cd 18 and ovulated about 8 days ago
have vERY sensitive teeth. Told my dh about it tonight :)


----------



## Heather1

Last month I had extremely sensitive teeth when I ovulated. Upon vast online research, I found that changes in hormones can be to blame for this... Sounds like it might be a good sign. :)


----------



## missangie

hmm very interesting! thanks for the responses. Mabel congrats on your pos FRER! Hope the lines get darker for you!!!


----------



## mamadonna

hi i just wanted to say i to have had sensitive bottom teeth since about 6dpo


----------



## luckyalready

I have had sensitive teeth since I woke up this morning! I was thinking it was the new toothpaste I started using about a week ago.. ?? IDK.. Ive been having a lot of symptoms, waiting til 20th to test. I sure would like to find out your results and see if this is a common symptom to a BFP


----------



## missangie

my teeth are still sensitive today. really wanting to test but I dont feel like I am prego, just really really hoping I am!!!


----------



## mabel281

missangie said:


> hmm very interesting! thanks for the responses. Mabel congrats on your pos FRER! Hope the lines get darker for you!!!

Thanks! Although I am doubtful on my BFP, today I did another one in the morning and got a negative :( I am very dissapointed, I'll wait if not getting AF on the 15th I'll test on Sunday.


----------



## mamadonna

not sure if the teeth are a defo sign but i got my bfp this morning


----------



## missangie

congrats mama on your BFP! 

I am out, cramps and AF started today... (fyi I still have sensitive teeth)


----------



## whitglass

i have sensitive teeth and gums every 2WW :( there have been a few times where i've googled it thinking it would be my BFP! apparently it is due to hormonal fluctuations, so you get them when progesterone is at it highest - which is also when in early pregnancy.


----------



## mamadonna

missangie said:


> congrats mama on your BFP!
> 
> I am out, cramps and AF started today... (fyi I still have sensitive teeth)

sorry af started


----------



## missangie

a little update: teeth are no longer sensitive! Must just be due to hormones. Our bodies do crazy things!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Missangie any update? I know this post is a while back but currently experiencing sensitive... well tooth! It always hurts worse when I drink something cold or inhale cold air...


----------

